# 6.5 ft on tacoma



## rosolar (Nov 29, 2004)

Just got a 3/4 year old 6.5 ft fisher minute mount installed on my tacoma for $1300. The front end has bad sagging. I just ordered timbrens but was also looking into new coils or leaf springs for the front. Any suggestions? any good websites to order from? thanks. 

I have only plowed with a 250 with an 8ft plow, so I am looking forward to see how this truck works. I have alot of narrow spots to get to.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi

I have timbrens on my 04, both front and rear. They will absolutely prevent the sagging but you'll notice a bit stiffer ride. I thought about spring changes cause I want to lift mine 2-3 inches and then the timbrens won't work. Haven't found the springs I would go with yet...

Ballast is a must, at least 350-400 pounds. I use drywall mud buckets filled with sand so that I can take them out when I want to...

You'll like the Tacoma. With good snow tires (skinny, well siped and a good rubber compound) it will do fine. It's not an F250 so you will need to plow with the storm. In my humble opinion, It won't move piles like the full size truck does, it just doesn't have the mass. Plan on this when stacking cause once you have a frozen snow pile the Tacoma won't move it. 

On the site here there are several Tacoma plowers - KRAMER plows with a Tacoma and a Fisher and does fine.... I do the tight driveways and parking lot cleanup/finish work with mine and it works well. 

No, it's not an F350 with an 8611 but it does what it does very well!


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

Is your Tacoma a 4 or V6? If its a 4 cyl you can find a set of V6 front coils from a junk yard for cheap $$ and install......... they are a little more heavy duty as the V6 is a heavier engine.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Averysdad said:


> Is your Tacoma a 4 or V6? If its a 4 cyl you can find a set of V6 front coils from a junk yard for cheap $$ and install......... they are a little more heavy duty as the V6 is a heavier engine.


That's a good idea! I think I'll call my bud at the Toy dealer and have him check front/rear spring part #'s between regular/extended/double cab trucks and with 4/6 cyl engines...

The timbrens are okay for the rear but I still have some axle wrap/wheel hop in deep (12" plus) snow with the locker on...

ROSOLAR, that's another thing with the Taco - they have pretty soft rear springs so sometimes they will hop in deep snow.


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

sixspeed said:


> That's a good idea! I think I'll call my bud at the Toy dealer and have him check front/rear spring part #'s between regular/extended/double cab trucks and with 4/6 cyl engines...
> 
> The timbrens are okay for the rear but I still have some axle wrap/wheel hop in deep (12" plus) snow with the locker on...
> 
> ROSOLAR, that's another thing with the Taco - they have pretty soft rear springs so sometimes they will hop in deep snow.


"with the locker on" ?? You have a TRD? Those progressive TRD front springs can't handle the weight... Definately check into finding a set of V6 coils and/or slip some spacers into a set of 2.7L coils... take a peek here; http://www.tacomaterritory.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=10









2.5" cornbred spacers and 2.5" AALs in rear


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

t4dodge said:


> "with the locker on" ?? You have a TRD? Those progressive TRD front springs can't handle the weight... Definately check into finding a set of V6 coils and/or slip some spacers into a set of 2.7L coils... take a peek here; http://www.tacomaterritory.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neah, my 04's not a TRD - I had an 02 4cyl TRD truck (of which I drove to Chicagoland to buy since our region had none) and when I heard about/saw the new Tacoma I put on hold getting another new 3/4 ton truck and traded the 02 in for a 04 4 banger stick with power everything. Since they did away with the TRD or locker after 02 (for 4 bangers) I spent the money and installed the factory one (using all factory parts and wiring)... Now THAT was one fun project!

That's one cool looking truck you got with that lift!! - I'm gonna have to dig into changing the front coils; I don't care for the loss of what little articulation I have with the timbrens on now...

And thanks for the Tacoma Territory link! Haven't been on there in a looong time have been neglecting that and the good LS1 stuff for a while - too many toys not enough time!


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

sixspeed said:


> Since they did away with the TRD or locker after 02 (for 4 bangers) I spent the money and installed the factory one (using all factory parts and wiring)... Now THAT was one fun project!


In a non-TRD rear axle housing?


----------



## Surfside (Oct 10, 2005)

*taco man myself*

have 97 6cyl tacoma, also looking for frt springs. Helper springs in rear lifted the truck about an inch, trying to even it out. I now own a 94 1 ton dump but thats 2wd. Cant decide which one install plow on? Let me know if u find springs. thanks and good luck 2 u.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

t4dodge said:


> In a non-TRD rear axle housing?


Locker and non locker use different housings, the pumpkin mounting pad is a bit different. 4x4wire.com had an article on how to massage the housing for the locker pumpkin but since mine was new and a keeper I sprung for a new housing.... payup

Someplace on the net is the 15 page article I wrote on how to do the complete factory locker install...


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Surfside said:


> have 97 6cyl tacoma, also looking for frt springs. Helper springs in rear lifted the truck about an inch, trying to even it out. I now own a 94 1 ton dump but thats 2wd. Cant decide which one install plow on? Let me know if u find springs. thanks and good luck 2 u.


Now YOU got a dilemma - the 3500 can move mountains but got no traction even with chains, a ton or so salt/ballast and hopefully a posi. The taco has great traction but got no mass to move piles and stacks...


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

This is my set-up on my '95 - want to move it to my '96 Tacoma - any suggestions? The local Fisher dist will NOT install anything on my '96 Tacoma


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Dig into their online manuals*

I would dig into their online manuals. A few folks here have LD's on their tacos. That used to be the ticket till they came out with the homeowner duty suburbanite/homesteader.

You might want to call some other dealers. I'd bet they still have the mount in inventory in some distributor's stock... 
I would guess all you would need is the push plate and the truckside wiring harness

We have a few Taco guys here with LD Fisher's on them - anybody have their paperwork around with the harness and mount box part #'s?????

Good Luck!


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

super easy.....got a 95.5 taco with the 6.9 LD

all you need is the push plates (my local fisher dealer could still order them.....make sure you tell them its for the MM and not a homesteader)

the wiring harness should be the same.......I bought my LD off a guy who had it on a 94 pickup and the wiring harness is the same.

I'll try to get part numbers just in case for you


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I moved the push plate over this weekend - NOT easy! The center to center on the '95 was say about 25" the '96 about 30"! Had to fab some 1/2" brackets to move it inboard, in addition the radiator was now in the way so I had to drop the plates about 1.5" now they hang very low. Once I mount the plow I will determine if I can trim anything off the push plates - I think these are just guides on the bottom of the mount. Today - I need to wire it up - looks pretty straight forward, if I have time I will move the corner strobes over also, better get out there now 10" of snow on the way. Stay with me today if possible I may have some questions. Thanks guys


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

I wired the harness yesterday (everything was the same) went to raise the plow and it went up fine, would not angle - I dropped the plow and now it will not do anything. I chased gremilins for hours yesterday to no avail. All I am getting is a click at the motor relay and then a small click from the plow motor. I am getting 12v when plow is activated through the plug and to the connector at the motor but no voltage when it's attached?? I cleaned everything. Is this an electrical problem? I tried to run through the Fisher troubleshooting guide - the motor brushes look fine the motor shaft spins freely. Where the heck is the filter screen on the pump??

The solenoids at the pump - they each work a different function or do they work together? The wiring for the lights seems messed up - driver side plow blinker only blinks when either left or right turn signal is on. The bulb on the pass side I think is blown. If wiring for lighting is messed-up does that effect the plow operation?

Please help, I will try anything, snow coming down now and I don't want to loose any customers this yaer. Thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

if you go to fishers website they have .pdf's for mechanic electrical troubleshooting..........very easy to follow and it tells you what to check for in situations like you described

go to menu "tech support" then "guides" then "mechanics" and "straight blade plows".........thats how I fixed my plow when it wouldnt go down


----------

